# Signature/Avatar Request



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, I am new to the forums, and I would love to get a signature and an avatar that look really legit.

The Request:

I would like a Joseph Benavidez Avatar and Signature.


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: LiteGladiator


Sub-Text: Joseph Benavidez


More Sub-Text: Bantamweight Warrior


Colors: Green (Primary) and Black (Secondary)


Size: 400 x 220


Avatar?: Yes

Additional Info: I would prefer a signature with a grungy background, with some abstract energy-like brushes over the top (something like these: http://www.brusheezy.com/brushes/1165-Trance-Brushes)

But anything that looks sick will do.

All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------

